
In The Muslim World This Is ‘Americans Killing Muslims’ again – Michael Scheuer - laurenceputra
http://blog.geeksphere.net/2011/04/02/in-the-muslim-world-this-is-americans-killing-muslims-again-michael-scheuer/
======
phlux
The CNN anchors were morons, notice the flamboyant arm waving the woman on the
right employed when they were revealed as being out of their league.

